# please help i have msi 3x vega with there(3) energy port please how i can fiksed lower mining bios flash im rentere i no have leg and hand ...



## flegma1990 (Jun 4, 2021)

what i can do it in mining energy is 200wat for card only i can do it mor i know nvidia or adm take limit but why nvidia or amd doit card for mining we must buy gaming card for 3x prise please help me
Adam Boguszewski - FundacjaAvalon.pl please tell me how i can more mining becouse i must buy protetik han im sory my englesh is very bad...


----------



## Zach_01 (Jun 5, 2021)

Very hard to understand what you say.
Why don't you use Google translate





__





						Google Translate
					

Google's service, offered free of charge, instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.




					translate.google.com


----------

